
Libretro: “Our GitHub Libretro organization just got hacked” - striking
https://twitter.com/libretro/status/1294853270658256902
======
29athrowaway
"2 Factor authentication was enabled on most accounts but some felt it was too
much of a pain to force so we left it open-ended for now so as not to lose
these contributors. After this though, it's highly unlikely we'll do that
again."

@libretro on Twitter

[https://twitter.com/libretro/status/1294870444848406530](https://twitter.com/libretro/status/1294870444848406530)

~~~
themihai
2 Factor authentication doesn't protect against modern attacks. WebAuthn is
the method you are looking for.

~~~
29athrowaway
2FA is another layer of defense to defeat.

We can all agree that 2FA based on SMS sucks, but some implementations allow
you to not have SMS as your second factor.

------
based2
[https://www.patreon.com/posts/our-github-
just-40508081](https://www.patreon.com/posts/our-github-just-40508081)

